# Similar Mathews Traverse Model in 2022?



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

I highly doubt they would introduce a new bow like Traverse on 2022...

Why? because Traverse kinda sit in between the Hunting/Target bow area, the no-mans land where it is good at both, but excel in neither.

Now, I am not bashing Traverse at all, I have one, and loved it. But, let's face it, it is a bit slow for hunting (compared to V3 line) and not quite long enough to be a full fledged target bow (compared to TRX 40/38G2/36/34 line). It is hard to market something like that in the current environment. 

Now, if there's come breakthrough in limb materials and cam profiles, bows like Traverse may be resurrected again, but until then, I don't think Mathews would have another bow like Traverse.

Just MHO.


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

The traverse is 338 IBO with a 6 and 5/8 brace compared to the V3 at 342 and a 6” brace. I don’t agree that 6 FPS makes it “kind of slow” but even if it did, a V3 with 33” ATA and a 6” brace height should IBO in the low 340s anyway.


----------



## sthrogmartin (Apr 28, 2019)

I tried the VXR 31.5 and the V3 31. Neither of these was a suitable replacement for my Traverse with my 30.5 draw. Although both are great bows, the axle to axle length on both these bows is too short for long draw lengths. I was disappointed this year when there wasn't a replacement comparable to the Traverse. And, as said above, I don't think it's slow at all given the forgiving geometry of the bow compared to the shorter models.
If the Atlas was intended to replace the Traverse, it's a flop. Now that bow is SLOW....unless you have a 33-34" draw.
The closest suitable replacement I've found this year is the Hoyt Ventum 33


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Well.... There is slight problem, I think vxr/v3 design is reaching it's limits. Can't bring limbs any more down, Reflex... 6" brace. Hunting ata always circles 30"... Interesting To see where they go next. 32" ata, 6,5" brace, ditch Switch weight? 😇 Can't go shorter forever. Pse has 33", 35" even hunting bow, I think that is smart. Long draw guys need longer Bows. 270-280ft/s enaugh speed for most imho.. Current mathews lineup definedly has a traverse size hole In it which is a shame... 
Could someone please explain To me, What is the advantage not having adjustable draw lenght mods? Other than ripping Off our money..... 😏


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

They already replaced it with the $1600 TRX 34. Why would they offer another version of the Traverse based around hunting? Then nobody would buy their $1600 TRX 34. Did I mention their nearly double the cost TRX 34 is supposed to be the replacement for the Traverse? Does it shoot nearly twice as good to justify the price difference? That’s why I bought 3 Traverses before they discontinued them. Why didn’t they keep the Traverse in the lineup? Because then the 34 would have been a FLOP.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

I realize this isn't apples to apples, but it ist close for a time crunch using the same 455 gr fletched arrow through a pro chrono with new light kit. The Traverse seems to hold its own against similar sized 2021 hunting bows.

1. Shop's V3 31
-85% 29" 70# mod 72.0 measured DW
-stock strings with 2 monkey tails D-loop and soft nocks (no peep or nose button)
-whisker biscuit 

282 fps


2. My Traverse
- 75% 29" mods ( measured 29.5" on my drawboard at home) 72.3 measured DW
-Phantom strings, D-loop with soft nocks, small bomar nose button, peep, but no monkey tails
-Hamskea Hybrid hunter rest

286 fps

3. Shop's Ventum 33

#2 mod E position for 29" 72.5 measured DW
Stock string with d-loop and Hoyt string dampeners (no peep or nose button)
-whisker biscuit

288 fps


----------



## Ethan Watson (Jan 16, 2021)

midwestarcher98 said:


> So I’ve been hearing a lot of the Mathews Traverse lately and I was curious on what you all thought what Mathews might bring to the table in 2022? Maybe a bow similar to their Traverse? I shoot the V3 31 and I absolutely love it, holds on target like no other and smooth like butter! What do you think?


really liked the traverse will be excited to see what they do


----------



## midwestarcher98 (Feb 20, 2020)

agwrestler said:


> I realize this isn't apples to apples, but it ist close for a time crunch using the same 455 gr fletched arrow through a pro chrono with new light kit. The Traverse seems to hold its own against similar sized 2021 hunting bows.
> 
> 1. Shop's V3 31
> -85% 29" 70# mod 72.0 measured DW
> ...


that’s exactly why I posted this, good tests too by the way! That’s awesome, I love my V3 31 but man do I wish I bought a traverse back then. Crossing my fingers for something similar!


----------



## midwestarcher98 (Feb 20, 2020)

ncsurveyor said:


> They already replaced it with the $1600 TRX 34. Why would they offer another version of the Traverse based around hunting? Then nobody would buy their $1600 TRX 34. Did I mention their nearly double the cost TRX 34 is supposed to be the replacement for the Traverse? Does it shoot nearly twice as good to justify the price difference? That’s why I bought 3 Traverses before they discontinued them. Why didn’t they keep the Traverse in the lineup? Because then the 34 would have been a FLOP.


that’s exactly what I thought, kinda interesting on their line up forsure, makes complete sense why they came out with that target rig and jacked up the price. Goofy if you ask me, I’m hoping for something similar next year but with a way different price tag 😂


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

People don’t get your hopes up....Mathews is trending going away from bows like the traverse. Their logic is longer risers shorter a2a are more accurate than longer a2a bows. I’m sure they will make a v3.1 and it will be 31 3/4 and claim it’s as stable as a 40 inch bow and have the flat bill crew make cool videos about it. I’ve got them figured out [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

OP, I believe Mathews will release a switchweight Traverse in 2022. Will see. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## midwestarcher98 (Feb 20, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> OP, I believe Mathews will release a switchweight Traverse in 2022. Will see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I’m hoping you are right!


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I’m in love with my Traverse. If the TRX 34 would've been under about 25-30% less I would’ve bought one but I got a steal on mine at $799 marked down at my Local shop


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

ruffjason said:


> OP, I believe Mathews will release a switchweight Traverse in 2022. Will see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


We said that for this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Best bow Mathews has built IMO. I've had my Traverse for almost 2yrs,and don't see me getting rid of it for a long time.


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

I would love a vxr or v3 but they are useless to me with a 31 inch draw. I am really debating on buying a used traverse I hear nothing but good reviews about them


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

My favorite part is in 3 years when the guys who are “keeping it for life” sell and upgrade.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I would say a V33 is the next logical progression


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

I was wondering today how long they would stick with the switch weight mods. Probably for a while. It’s innovative, and at the same time means they can keep selling individual mods for more money. 

I love my Traverse, but it is annoying that the draw length is mod based. For the Traverse, it could have easily been a rotating mod. For the new bows, I don’t think there’s a way around switching mods due to the switch weight. 

Now if their upcoming innovation is an adjustable mod that can change DL and draw weight, THAT would be a good step forward. Can’t see that happening soon though.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mc1990 said:


> I would love a vxr or v3 but they are useless to me with a 31 inch draw. I am really debating on buying a used traverse I hear nothing but good reviews about them


VXR goes to 31" DL. I got one set at 31" . Its my backup bow. Traverse at 31.5" dl is my main bow. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

I hope they don't go shorter but with mathews you never know.


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> VXR goes to 31" DL. I got one set at 31" . Its my backup bow. Traverse at 31.5" dl is my main bow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


vxr is a small bow not a fan of it a lot of bows go to 31 but I'm not a fan of the string angle


----------



## welltraveledroad (Sep 6, 2020)

One can only dream... 
I wouldn't mind seeing an angled cable guard on a Traverse. Maybe +1 inch ATA too.


----------



## Colt91 (Jan 27, 2020)

They need to do something that fit longer draw guys and taller guys that gives a little more speeds and options for sure. Companies never make a true flagship bow that fits that 31+ draw guy it’s always thrown together IMO. There’s not very many companies that produce bows even at longer ATA that go past 30- 30.5. I’d like to see something in the line up 34”-35” ATA with a 6.5-7” brace height best of both worlds. Just my opinion though. I did shoot the Atlas and it’s a good shooting bow and almost bought 1 but I’m hanging in there hoping to see something in those specs if not I’ll buy the Atlas.


----------



## Colt91 (Jan 27, 2020)

Something else that’s strange to me is that make a TRX 34 with almost perfect specs but the draw length only goes to 30” I don’t understand it that should be able to go to at least 32-33 inch’s. I understand they want to push the atlas but give us a few options like everyone else gets. We will call it “the dream bow” could run from 28” draw to 32 inch draw 34 - 35 ATA 6.5 - 7” brace height. We could have the atlas as a different option to compare and contrast to just food for thought. I think all bow companies need to offer something like this as a long draw guy we are limited to companies I can’t even imagine what it’s like to find a bow past 32 I know it would be a nightmare.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mc1990 said:


> vxr is a small bow not a fan of it a lot of bows go to 31 but I'm not a fan of the string angle


VXR 31.5 isn't bad at all. Have you shot one? 

Im 6-2 with normally a 31.5" DL and the string angle on the VXR 31.5 isn't bad at all imo. 

If you aren't a fan of it, why did you say "i would love a vxr or v3"? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Colt91 said:


> Something else that’s strange to me is that make a TRX 34 with almost perfect specs but the draw length only goes to 30” I don’t understand it that should be able to go to at least 32-33 inch’s. I understand they want to push the atlas but give us a few options like everyone else gets. We will call it “the dream bow” could run from 28” draw to 32 inch draw 34 - 35 ATA 6.5 - 7” brace height. We could have the atlas as a different option to compare and contrast to just food for thought. I think all bow companies need to offer something like this as a long draw guy we are limited to companies I can’t even imagine what it’s like to find a bow past 32 I know it would be a nightmare.


Sounds like you should shoot the pse evl 34


----------



## Colt91 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tried the EVO 33 last year it didn’t fit it felt good had a good draw but I couldn’t get along with it idk why. I really wanted to like it but it didnt work. After shooting it for awhile I took a beating on the resale.


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> VXR 31.5 isn't bad at all. Have you shot one?
> 
> Im 6-2 with normally a 31.5" DL and the string angle on the VXR 31.5 isn't bad at all imo.
> 
> ...


Yes I shot one, The string angle wasn't for me yeah you are 6,2 but I'm not we are not all built the same it didn't fit me the way it fits you but besides that it's a wonderful bow it looks good feels good in the hand to me least and shoots amazing


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Btw, trx 34 has technicly nothing To justify the price tag. If it's expensive course target Bows sell less, they should have put camo on it, cc cams, name it traverse 2, 1199$ and sell tons of them...... 👺


----------



## Jonofishin (Jan 24, 2021)

is it possible the Atlas is the 2021 version of the traverse? What am I missing?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mc1990 said:


> Yes I shot one, The string angle wasn't for me yeah you are 6,2 but I'm not we are not all built the same it didn't fit me the way it fits you but besides that it's a wonderful bow it looks good feels good in the hand to me least and shoots amazing


Right on. Traverse would likely suite you better. I really like mine. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Boomer2094 said:


> I highly doubt they would introduce a new bow like Traverse on 2022...
> 
> Why? because Traverse kinda sit in between the Hunting/Target bow area, the no-mans land where it is good at both, but excel in neither.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Traverse at 338 IBO is all of 4 fps slower than V3 31 at 342 IBO...definitely a deal breaker. But I do agree that it is unlikely they will come out with a 33" hunting bow next year; perhaps the year after when the TRX34 is two years old, because it kind of took the place of the Traverse but at a big cost penalty. I'm shooting a Traverse and a Halon 32 now but I won't even consider another Mathews until they get something better than the SwitchWeight cam system, it's too stiff drawing for my liking.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

H80Hunter said:


> The traverse is 338 IBO with a 6 and 5/8 brace compared to the V3 at 342 and a 6” brace. I don’t agree that 6 FPS makes it “kind of slow” but even if it did, a V3 with 33” ATA and a 6” brace height should IBO in the low 340s anyway.


Nah, your growing the axle and not dropping the brace. Unless you design a more aggressive cam that’s A 337 IBO bow every day.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Jonofishin said:


> is it possible the Atlas is the 2021 version of the traverse? What am I missing?


15-20 fps at all draw weights and arrow weights.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Trx 34 actual height from top of the cams might just be the same as traverse since traverse has taller cams. Any measurements, anyone.....? 🤔


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

The Traverse is my favorite bow Mathews ever made. There is just something about that bow, I never really have a "bad shooting day" with it. 
Specs are right in the sweet spot. It's almost hard to put my finger on, but that bow just flat out shoots for me!


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Buttonfly said:


> Trx 34 actual height from top of the cams might just be the same as traverse since traverse has taller cams. Any measurements, anyone.....? 🤔


I was thinking the same thing. I did measure my traverse and it is ~35" from top of cam to top of cam. I am going to try and get a measurement at fulldraw. 

z


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

Colt91 said:


> They need to do something that fit longer draw guys and taller guys that gives a little more speeds and options for sure. Companies never make a true flagship bow that fits that 31+ draw guy it’s always thrown together IMO. There’s not very many companies that produce bows even at longer ATA that go past 30- 30.5. I’d like to see something in the line up 34”-35” ATA with a 6.5-7” brace height best of both worlds. Just my opinion though. I did shoot the Atlas and it’s a good shooting bow and almost bought 1 but I’m hanging in there hoping to see something in those specs if not I’ll buy the Atlas.


Prime Black 5 last years model went to 31" max draw 343 ibo and a 6" brace height. This year they have a Nexus 6 31.5" max draw 331 ibo and a 6.5" brace height. I have a Black 5 and I've seen flashes of what it can do but with my shoulder issues I wasn't consistent with any bow. I have split nocks and even an arrow with that bow without being able to hold on target because of my shoulder.


----------



## Colt91 (Jan 27, 2020)

LonnyM said:


> Prime Black 5 last years model went to 31" max draw 343 ibo and a 6" brace height. This year they have a Nexus 6 31.5" max draw 331 ibo and a 6.5" brace height. I have a Black 5 and I've seen flashes of what it can do but with my shoulder issues I wasn't consistent with any bow. I have split nocks and even an arrow with that bow without being able to hold on target because of my shoulder.


I see a lot of guys loving the prime stuff I shot a few last year I wasn’t impressed. The ones i shot had a lot of vibration and was loud maybe it was the ones I shot they just had loops and biscuits on them they probably didn’t set anything up or check anything. It’s hard to believe if they shoot like the ones I tried people would speak so good about or buy them because I’ve read good things on them lately. Maybe it’s just me.


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

Colt91 said:


> I see a lot of guys loving the prime stuff I shot a few last year I wasn’t impressed. The ones i shot had a lot of vibration and was loud maybe it was the ones I shot they just had loops and biscuits on them they probably didn’t set anything up or check anything. It’s hard to believe if they shoot like the ones I tried people would speak so good about or buy them because I’ve read good things on them lately. Maybe it’s just me.


If their timing is off even just a little they shoot like crap. Lancaster didn't set the timing of the Nexus 6 I tried and I hated it. My black 5 isn't as loud and it has no vibration. Hi-Tek string stop on Prime bows gets rid of string vibration and quiets it down. My stabilizer got rid of what little hand shock it had.


----------



## TheMute417 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm 5'5" with a 30" draw. I got a v3 31 and I bought it but the string angle is too acute I tried the atlas and the string is to obtuse. It was 2015 when they released the monster wake at 35" ata 5" brace. This 35 5 with past parallel limb would fix this string angle problem.


----------



## Bigmike66 (Apr 7, 2018)

5'5" with 30" draw? Typo?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

midwestarcher98 said:


> So I’ve been hearing a lot of the Mathews Traverse lately and I was curious on what you all thought what Mathews might bring to the table in 2022? Maybe a bow similar to their Traverse? I shoot the V3 31 and I absolutely love it, holds on target like no other and smooth like butter! What do you think?


I definitely think there’s going to be a “Traverse 2.0”

it would make sense to go V3-33. Just sounds good. But I’m sure there’s going to be a 32.5or 33” hunting bow for 2022.

off topic but I think they might offer a shorter cam for the Atlas, keep the other two V3’s they have and then hit with a new cam in 2023.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Boomer2094 said:


> I highly doubt they would introduce a new bow like Traverse on 2022...
> 
> Why? because Traverse kinda sit in between the Hunting/Target bow area, the no-mans land where it is good at both, but excel in neither.
> 
> ...


Traverse is definitely not slow. Regardless of IBO it’s way faster than a longbow and people hunt with those every year.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

LonnyM said:


> Prime Black 5 last years model went to 31" max draw 343 ibo and a 6" brace height. This year they have a Nexus 6 31.5" max draw 331 ibo and a 6.5" brace height. I have a Black 5 and I've seen flashes of what it can do but with my shoulder issues I wasn't consistent with any bow. I have split nocks and even an arrow with that bow without being able to hold on target because of my shoulder.


Awesome! But the thread was about Mathews.


----------



## TheMute417 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bigmike66 said:


> 5'5" with 30" draw? Typo?


well 29.5 is to cramped and 30.5 i come off the back wall too much. i think its cuz of a high wrist and my thumb relase is held below my ear at the angle of my jaw.

i looked at the new centerguard cable guard and the back plate that keeps the cables in is not parallel with the main string, looks like they set it up were they could go down in Brace if they want too

yeah im expecting long ata short brace


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around 5'5" with a 30" DL.

Maybe you mean a 30 CM draw length? Do you lean your head wayyyyyy back to anchor? I'm so confused.

Post a pic of your form. Seriously.

Dude I'm 5'7" and on some bows I run 26.5", some I run 27". I may get away even running a 28" DL but nothing more than that, ever.


----------



## ZWA (Nov 2, 2019)

I think my TRX 34 will magically turn into a Traverse 2.0 before comes off back-order and gets delivered. Oh well delay creates desire right?


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

How many times in all manner of things, have you seen a company drop a product that you liked ? It's actually pretty common. Sometimes it can actually even sell well, but , the overall sales and profit margin can be enhanced by dropping a product that was causing an interruption in the overall sales plan for total sales and profitability. I think the Traverse was one of those. Seen it in firearms many times , among other things.


----------



## Bigmike66 (Apr 7, 2018)

TheMute417 said:


> well 29.5 is to cramped and 30.5 i come off the back wall too much. i think its cuz of a high wrist and my thumb relase is held below my ear at the angle of my jaw.
> 
> i looked at the new centerguard cable guard and the back plate that keeps the cables in is not parallel with the main string, looks like they set it up were they could go down in Brace if they want too
> 
> yeah im expecting long ata short brace


Im not trying to be that guy, but unless your knuckles drag on the ground when you walk, that's got to be almost impossible. Im almost a foot taller(6'4")with very broad chest, shoulders, and long arms, and i shoot 32". (31.75 to be exact) My 9 year old son is your height and he is built wide like me and shoots 25.5". I guess anything is possible, but i would also ask to see a photo if you at full draw. Im really not trying to come off as a jerk, that's just extreme.


----------



## TheMute417 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here!
Criticism is ok as long as it's constructive


----------



## KitsapDan (Apr 25, 2021)

They do have digital audio you know… much smaller packages too…


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

TheMute417 said:


> Here!
> Criticism is ok as long as it's constructive
> View attachment 7437311


Nothing wrong with your form if you’re comfortable. Personally, I’d go about 1/2” shorter to get the vanes away from your face and the string at the tip of your nose instead of on the side. You’re not wildly too long though despite your height. Just another good example of how draw length and height aren’t nearly as correlated as most people think.

D


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

And to the main point of the thread, they have the atlas and the trx34 making another bow similar to the traverse really unlikely IMO. Still shooting my traverse this year….

D


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

TheMute417 said:


> Here!
> Criticism is ok as long as it's constructive
> View attachment 7437311


Hey if it works for you who are we to say it’s too long. 

Have you tried measuring your wing span and dividing by 2.5 and shooting that length? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike66 (Apr 7, 2018)

TheMute417 said:


> Here!
> Criticism is ok as long as it's constructive
> View attachment 7437311


Not as extreme as i thought would be. I was guessing nock was back by your ear. Lol. I think youd benefit from dropping down a few inches though. Nock could probably come forward about an inch on your face. Bow arm looks like you're stretching to fit the draw length. Your head appears to be reaching back a little. Lastly your grip. But, if your comfortable and happy with how your shooting, keep on keepin on. Lol


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Knowing Mathews they will probably make a trx 35 ($1999.99) and stop selling the 34 and 36 just to sell more 35s. Seemed like everybody loved the halon 32 and 7 and traverse. Not sure why they’ve abandoned that size range. But yes to your point they should make something in that range. Maybe they’ll put some camo on the 34 and sell it for half price…


----------



## Bene244 (Jul 25, 2021)

I am definitely wishing for a newer version of the traverse, but don't too high of hopes of it actually happening.


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

jparks5011 said:


> Knowing Mathews they will probably make a trx 35 ($1999.99) and stop selling the 34 and 36 just to sell more 35s. Seemed like everybody loved the halon 32 and 7 and traverse. Not sure why they’ve abandoned that size range. But yes to your point they should make something in that range. Maybe they’ll put some camo on the 34 and sell it for half price…


This would be fine but need a different set of cams that would reach 31 or 32" of draw to accommodate the folks that would really benefit from the platform. Be it a revised switch weight cam or whatever. 34 ata with larger cams would be a better fit for me than the traverse I now shoot.


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

And maybe buy xpedition archery so they can take over the rights to the Maglite material and go on a diet with the longs riser design. Ohh and a flat backed grip please.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jparks5011 said:


> Knowing Mathews they will probably make a trx 35 ($1999.99) and stop selling the 34 and 36 just to sell more 35s. Seemed like everybody loved the halon 32 and 7 and traverse. Not sure why they’ve abandoned that size range. But yes to your point they should make something in that range. Maybe they’ll put some camo on the 34 and sell it for half price…


I think the “everyone” is limited to a select few on AT….


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

Santa told me….The latest Mathews bows will be in the V3 family. If you take the ‘Vertix’ & ‘VXR’ which are virtually identical bows..The V3 range is about a 10% improvement but… the New V3 range will be a 25% improvement from the Vertix & VXR.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Glorious said:


> Santa told me….The latest Mathews bows will be in the V3 family. If you take the ‘Vertix’ & ‘VXR’ which are virtually identical bows..The V3 range is about a 10% improvement but… the New V3 range will be a 25% improvement from the Vertix & VXR.


What constitutes an "improvement"? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daddski (Sep 12, 2021)

Buttonfly said:


> Well.... There is slight problem, I think vxr/v3 design is reaching it's limits. Can't bring limbs any more down, Reflex... 6" brace. Hunting ata always circles 30"... Interesting To see where they go next. 32" ata, 6,5" brace, ditch Switch weight? 😇 Can't go shorter forever. Pse has 33", 35" even hunting bow, I think that is smart. Long draw guys need longer Bows. 270-280ft/s enaugh speed for most imho.. Current mathews lineup definedly has a traverse size hole In it which is a shame...
> Could someone please explain To me, What is the advantage not having adjustable draw lenght mods? Other than ripping Off our money..... 😏


Could someone please explain To me, What is the advantage not having adjustable draw length mods? Other than ripping Off our money..... 😏[/QUOTE]
First I have to say... I AM NOT a fanboy of Matthews and in fact have never owned one, always thinking they charged too much money for too little on the promises. That is until two days ago. I shot some flagship bows from 5 of the biggest, Bear, PSE,Hoyt,Matthews and Prime... I almost went with the Prime but the service and dealer is 140 miles away. (come on Prime, do better)
I bought the Matthews V3-27. It is my first flagship bow after some 50 years of shooting. I was shooting a Bear Threat and loving it. In fact a long line of any bow but Matthews would sum my life of hunting everything North America has to offer.
I asked about the modules and the local shop is not a Mathews only dealer, in fact is much happier when folks but Hoyt. Anyway.. The explanation makes some sense to me...
MY Threat has a wide range of settings for many sized people. Before that I was shooting another Bear that had a huge set of adjustable cams, all the way down to 15 pounds I believe. The problem my bears had was that for every inch of change, a tremendous amount of speed (to me) was lost. Roughly 7 to 10 fps minimum for the few settings I have tried myself for family members. 
When I went and tried out new bows, I decided to get the best I could for under 2k all outfitted. Wanted to be under 1500 if at all possible. I shot a hoyt that was like butter lol. And it was right at 1599 but no accessories. I was going to buy it anyway. I tried the Bear 2021 Divergence EKO, fantastic let-off and nice draw but is not up to three of the others in feel (for me)
PSE was close little devil hehe.... The Matthews was set up for a 29 inch draw at 70 lbs. (I am a leftie by the way and stock everywhere was limited) In fact there was only 1 of each bow for me and the PSE was right handed. I can shoot both ways bet prefer left. Anyway, after the hoyt I was not going to shoot the Matthews brand and just do Hoyt for once. The shop insisted lol. He said "I think you will be surprised how well this bow fits your style of shooting and your reach. I went ahead and shot it. It was FANTASTIC. The 27 inch model was so small I was sure I would hate it.... Not so... It was smooth, fantastic let-off, the back wall is , well jsut dead and fantastic. It is quiet, shoots like a dream and I just had to have it...Anyway, I know its a long answer but.... The modules mean that whatever draw you need it set up for.. It is dead on. Be honest... How many of you guys actually USE the adjustable cam systems on anything but the one setting for yourself? Anyone???? ANYONE??? lol... not many of you for sure unless it was bought for your little one and through life you make changes.
THe reasoning the shop told makes sense to a point. All I can say is I am a new Matthews owner and very happy for it. THe cost of the V3 27 was 500 less than the hoyt and IS just fantastic. FOr my ground blind and tree stand hunts it will be perfect and long distance in South Dakota and Montana will also be fantastic. So.. Hope it helps?


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

The 33 Ventum has done very well for the same reason the Traverse was loved by so many.
The 32 and 34 EVL bows are popular....
There is clearly a market for a 33" hunting bow for the 'slightly long' DL archers in the 29-31+" realm.
The Atlas is very slow unless you have a monster draw and there are few such archers around.
The TRX 34 is very expensive and actually very popular as a target/3D bow for men with short DL and women.
I suspect not that many pure hunters have bought the TRX 34
I doubt a 33" ATA hunting how would seriously canibalise TRX 34 sales for the reasons mentioned: its the better target bow, with low let off options and a smoother draw cycle that helps keep arrows on blade rests.

If Mathews is smart, they will bring out a 33" or thereabouts bow. Some people with TRX34s will want one to dedicate to hunting. Some V3 users will switch. It will be popular addition to the line and not replace the V3. 

Hunters with a 30"+ or so DL won't care about losing 6fps over the V3, when they gain brace height, string angle and stability. They will still be shooting arrows quicker than a 29" draw or under with a V3....


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

The V3 31 riser is like 2+" longer than the Traverse riser. Thats why the V3s shoot so well for some poeple. The V3 27 is basically a 32" bow riser and the 31 is basically a 35 bow riser.


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

BTtuner said:


> The V3 31 riser is like 2+" longer than the Traverse riser. Thats why the V3s shoot so well for some poeple. The V3 27 is basically a 32" bow riser and the 31 is basically a 35 bow riser.


Maybe so and shoots Well but you don't get the string angle with out the lenght.. Laws of physics are Laws of physics...


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

midwestarcher98 said:


> So I’ve been hearing a lot of the Mathews Traverse lately and I was curious on what you all thought what Mathews might bring to the table in 2022? Maybe a bow similar to their Traverse? I shoot the V3 31 and I absolutely love it, holds on target like no other and smooth like butter! What do you think?


I think a newer, better version of the Traverse is already out. It’s called TRX 34.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

The Old Guy said:


> I think a newer, better version of the Traverse is already out. It’s called TRX 34.


Not the same catagory. People that want a slightly longer hunting bow aren’t going spend an extra 600 dollars.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Q2DEATH said:


> Not the same catagory. People that want a slightly longer hunting bow aren’t going spend an extra 600 dollars.


If you knew what you were getting you would. Besides, Hoyt guys do it every year.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

The Old Guy said:


> I think a newer, better version of the Traverse is already out. It’s called TRX 34.


DL doesn't go long enough. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

BTtuner said:


> The V3 31 riser is like 2+" longer than the Traverse riser. Thats why the V3s shoot so well for some poeple. The V3 27 is basically a 32" bow riser and the 31 is basically a 35 bow riser.


True but the v3 riser is way more reflexed than the traverse. The v3 is torquey


----------



## TheMute417 (Nov 8, 2017)

Atlas 5??? Perhaps


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

The Old Guy said:


> If you knew what you were getting you would. Besides, Hoyt guys do it every year.


NO.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Mathews Traverse, and I am very interested in what Mathews comes out with this year as well. I have thought about the TRX34 but I have a few concerns. The TRX34 doesn't have switch weight cams, and the cable splitter isn't in the middle like the V3. I do like to two Berger holes and I hope whatever they come out with has them. I hope whatever it is, it will be alittle faster than the Traverse. I miss the speed of my Carbon Spyder Turbo!


----------



## Brxcr800 (Oct 4, 2021)

I have both the traverse and a trx 34. For me the traverse shoot better.


----------



## richstang75 (Sep 29, 2009)

I quit shooting Mathews when they went to the switchweight mods. I think the draw cycle is stiff just my opinion


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

richstang75 said:


> I quit shooting Mathews when they went to the switchweight mods. I think the draw cycle is stiff just my opinion


^ [emoji1312]this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

richstang75 said:


> I quit shooting Mathews when they went to the switchweight mods. I think the draw cycle is stiff just my opinion


Gotta agree. They have a way of making you feel like you need a new one. Tried the TRX 34 and did not like it. Kicking myself for selling my Traverse. However bought a Elite Rezult 36and it's a do all bow. Not the fastest but really puts the arrow where you're aiming, and the grip is the best.


----------



## chrismann05.cm (Oct 28, 2021)

Was at my pro shop this past weekend they are releasing a 33 Ata bow and a few new colors thats all I was told my buddy wouldn't tell me anymore


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

chrismann05.cm said:


> Was at my pro shop this past weekend they are releasing a 33 Ata bow and a few new colors thats all I was told my buddy wouldn't tell me anymore


I’m excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerHunter2005343 (Jan 12, 2021)

I highly dought it because they have the mahews trx 34 wich is inbetween bow even chris bee uses it for hunting


----------



## chrismann05.cm (Oct 28, 2021)

I believe it will be a 33 Ata hunting bow the trx is a target bow not even listed as a hunting bow but I guess we will see soon 😉


----------



## RobFrancis64 (Nov 9, 2021)

The trx also has a more aggressive cam and doesn't offer 85% letoff mods. That's where the Atlas came in to play. The traverse was so popular, definitely the most popular bow in the mathews lineup for quite some time. It only makes sense for them to do something similar quite honestly, build on the V3 and incorporate the things everyone loved about the traverse. Should be interesting.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

RobFrancis64 said:


> The trx also has a more aggressive cam and doesn't offer 85% letoff mods. That's where the Atlas came in to play. The traverse was so popular, definitely the most popular bow in the mathews lineup for quite some time. It only makes sense for them to do something similar quite honestly, build on the V3 and incorporate the things everyone loved about the traverse. Should be interesting.


Traverse wasn't even the "flagship." Was a bit of a sleeper. Seems it didn't really get popular until after it was removed from mathews lineup. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

Mathews doesn't seem to listen to what its Customers want...I predict short and shorter bows ...that seems to be their interest.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

The TRX 34 never was designed as a hunting bow. It's just a short TRX target bow ideally suited to shorter DLs and one which can be used for hunting if you wish (due to size). Mathews were smart marketing it as a crossover. Naturally, they want to give as many people as possible a reason to buy one and filling the 33-35" niche was one of its appeals; however, a year down the line, they absolutely will benefit from a true hunting bow at 33" and will sell plenty of them. I have little doubt that this is what they will release, because it makes business sense.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Glenredhawk said:


> Gotta agree. They have a way of making you feel like you need a new one. Tried the TRX 34 and did not like it. Kicking myself for selling my Traverse. However bought a Elite Rezult 36and it's a do all bow. Not the fastest but really puts the arrow where you're aiming, and the grip is the best.


If nothing in my preferred specs come out this year my next hunting bow will be the Rezult 36. Don’t care about speed just accuracy and forgiveness.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

I’m hoping this new 33” draws smoothly like the Traverse but with switch weight I doubt it..


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Outdoor G said:


> I’m hoping this new 33” draws smoothly like the Traverse but with switch weight I doubt it..


But it won’t which begs the question as to what you’ll be getting for a price tag that is 2X a used Traverse.


----------



## RobFrancis64 (Nov 9, 2021)

I felt like the v3 had a smooth draw cycle and etc. I think you'll see a 33" v3 for the most part, but I think the focus for most manufacturers going forward has to be sound, hold, comfort, etc. I don't think they can do much more in the way of speed and people are starting to see the cost of speed and don't want that. I think mathews will drop a good product, I see a similar ibo speed maybe 345 ish. I think this bow will have improvements in other categories though. I think something in that 29 ata range and 33 ata range meet all the market demands for most people and they'll sell a lot of them if they go that route.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Predator said:


> But it won’t which begs the question as to what you’ll be getting for a price tag that is 2X a used Traverse.


Already have a Traverse so I’ll be looking at other brands if this 30 years of innovation is a revamped V3…More of a want then a need…my Traverse does everything very well, not required to upgrade to something new but we shall see…


----------



## RobFrancis64 (Nov 9, 2021)

Outdoor G said:


> Already have a Traverse so I’ll be looking at other brands if this 30 years of innovation is a revamped V3…More of a want then a need…my Traverse does everything very well, not required to upgrade to something new but we shall see…


They are emphasizing that this will be a big change so who knows, but in the world of advertising it's rare anyone lives up to the hype.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

RobFrancis64 said:


> The trx also has a more aggressive cam and doesn't offer 85% letoff mods. That's where the Atlas came in to play. The traverse was so popular, definitely the most popular bow in the mathews lineup for quite some time. It only makes sense for them to do something similar quite honestly, build on the V3 and incorporate the things everyone loved about the traverse. Should be interesting.


The cam system on the TRX 34 isn’t nearly as aggressive as switch weight cams, and you don’t need high let off to hunt. Biggest gimmick ever. I have hunted all season with 70v mods on my TRX 34.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

The Old Guy said:


> The cam system on the TRX 34 isn’t nearly as aggressive as switch weight cams, and you don’t need high let off to hunt. Biggest gimmick ever. I have hunted all season with 70v mods on my TRX 34.


10-4 on that. I hate the high key off BS.


----------



## 240gtr (Oct 29, 2021)

sthrogmartin said:


> I tried the VXR 31.5 and the V3 31. Neither of these was a suitable replacement for my Traverse with my 30.5 draw. Although both are great bows, the axle to axle length on both these bows is too short for long draw lengths. I was disappointed this year when there wasn't a replacement comparable to the Traverse. And, as said above, I don't think it's slow at all given the forgiving geometry of the bow compared to the shorter models.
> If the Atlas was intended to replace the Traverse, it's a flop. Now that bow is SLOW....unless you have a 33-34" draw.
> The closest suitable replacement I've found this year is the Hoyt Ventum 33


You should try an Atlas. It’s amazing for long draw folks.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

RobFrancis64 said:


> They are emphasizing that this will be a big change so who knows, but in the world of advertising it's rare anyone lives up to the hype.


I am guessing the "big change" is simply just the ability to have an integrated sight. Will see..... 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Anyone remember the solo cams and no cams? Bear released some solo cams this year I thought the no cam htr was an amazing bow I think I may even like it more than the traverse . I don’t know I’m excited to see what they do haven’t owned a Mathews in a while since switch weight came out . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justlee9797 (Jun 1, 2021)

I’d like to see a budget friendly option from them like a revamp traverse for 750-800 that would be great like they did with the zxt for a few years and whatever they called the chill


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Justlee9797 said:


> I’d like to see a budget friendly option from them like a revamp traverse for 750-800 that would be great like they did with the zxt for a few years and whatever they called the chill


Yea the chill R was great too man Mathews had some good bows . Idk what happened lol . Next bow they have without switch weight and above 32” ata I’m buying it guaranteed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobFrancis64 (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffjason said:


> I am guessing the "big change" is simply just the ability to have an integrated sight. Will see.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Based on the newest teaser they've released, the guy held full draw on that elk for the entire video so I'm guessing 90% let off, redesigned cam, probably slim the riser down to keep the weight in that 4.5 range for the longer ata.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

ruffjason said:


> I am guessing the "big change" is simply just the ability to have an integrated sight. Will see.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


there was a leaked pic of a very different looking cam which could be the big change.


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes it does look different….


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have owned the HTR, Chill R, Halon, Halon32, and the Triax. I now have a 31.5 VXR. I don't get the people who hate the switch weight cam. To me it draws just about the same as the Halon 32 or Triax.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

The more I look at it the more confused Im getting. Its like one of those optical illusions and Im not sure if its because of a shadow/grainy pic or there is an extreme angle where the string comes off the track.


----------



## Justlee9797 (Jun 1, 2021)

It’s one big cam with a really deep string grove from the looks of it


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Justlee9797 said:


> It’s one big cam with a really deep string grove from the looks of it


looks like a deep groove to me


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

trapshooter said:


> View attachment 7499171
> 
> Yes it does look different….


When was this pic leaked?


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

roosterstraw said:


> When was this pic leaked?


september


----------



## al0885 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anybody think they’ll make mods for the atlas for shorter draw archers the rest of the specs are perfect?


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

vmals said:


> september


Almost looks too crazy to be true


----------



## Buttonfly (Nov 6, 2020)

33 ata, riser like v3? Limbs like v3 most likely, Weight less than traverse, What about brace? I'm guessing 6" for speed, though would like more...6,5? Same cam design, same strings? If so, nothing ground breaking, 'updated traverse'. And it could be a great bow for many men.....😊


----------



## Mitchimal (Jan 16, 2021)

A little birdy may have told me there's going to be a VX3 33" ATA Traverse replacement 😉🥰🥰


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

All they'd have to do is put V3 limbs on an Atlas with shorter strings/cables to get a 33 ATA, 6.25" BH 340 IBO offering.


----------



## Mitchimal (Jan 16, 2021)

Yep, my Atlas is great but *** were they thinking with the limbs and brace height... Take an inch off the brace height and keep everything else and you still have a forgiving 35 ata weapon with speed


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

I like my V3 31 as well. First mathews I've shot that made me wanna give up my bowtechs . Shot it twice at the archery shop and got my wallet out. No regrets. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Mitchimal said:


> Yep, my Atlas is great but *** were they thinking with the limbs and brace height... Take an inch off the brace height and keep everything else and you still have a forgiving 35 ata weapon with speed


I agree with you there. The atlas has the exact same riser as the VXR 31.5 with the exception of the angles roller guard. I would have loved an inch shorter brace with shorter limbs and faster speed.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

richstang75 said:


> I quit shooting Mathews when they went to the switchweight mods. I think the draw cycle is stiff just my opinion


Same for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

when will the 2022 models be released?


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

77chevy said:


> when will the 2022 models be released?


Tomorrow


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here go


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

And other one


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

1300, disappointing


----------



## Bene244 (Jul 25, 2021)

zekezoe said:


> 1300, disappointing


It is higher than I would like, but not unexpected considering the fact that I believe that the Atlas last year was $1350.


----------



## Whipplash (Oct 2, 2021)

Ncturkeycaller said:


> People don’t get your hopes up....Mathews is trending going away from bows like the traverse. Their logic is longer risers shorter a2a are more accurate than longer a2a bows. I’m sure they will make a v3.1 and it will be 31 3/4 and claim it’s as stable as a 40 inch bow and have the flat bill crew make cool videos about it. I’ve got them figured out [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats hilarious and mostly true imo!


----------

